# Model Engine Builder magazine



## railfancwb (Mar 19, 2017)

Model Engine Builder magazine was published as hard copy [eventually plus digital] for 27 issues, then as digital only beginning with issue 28. 

https://www.modelenginebuilder.com

Their site as linked shows digital issues 1 through 32 available, with complete content available only to subscribers - at least to those who remember user/pass info. I am/was a subscriber to print and digital but no longer remember my user/pass info. 

Sometime near publication of issue 32, Mike Rehmus developed medical issues. I have received no further communication, even though I offered to renew my digital subscription. 

So... Does anyone have further information about M/M Rehmus and/or the magazine?


----------



## Cogsy (Mar 19, 2017)

I had contact with the magazine via email about 3 weeks ago when I bought a few back issues. Got a really quick response to my emailed question and fulfilled my order very promptly.


----------



## Jasonb (Mar 20, 2017)

Last update I had from them Mike had an infection from surgery that took a long time to identify and would take a while to get over so latest mag production was delayed though it has always been irratic.

Best thing would be to e-mail them and check the status of your subscripotion which has likely expired if #32 was your last issue. I think #36 is the latest issue


----------



## ruzzie (Mar 20, 2017)

According to Facebook Issue # 37 will be out this week.


----------



## Jasonb (Mar 21, 2017)

Just got the e-mail with the issue#37 download


----------



## hitandmissman (Mar 21, 2017)

Down loaded issue #37 tonight and renewed for another year.


----------



## Engineville (Mar 21, 2017)

I too downloaded issue #37 this evening.
"Model Engine Builder Issue # 37 is ready to download  
From	Editor [email protected]"


----------

